# Side to Side levelling of TT



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

What are people using to level your Trailer side to side on uneven ground? I have been carrying a piece of 2x10 but would like a little nicer solution.

I know there are stackable plastic blocks. Any comments on the better products?

**Guess 25 is the magic number - I am no longer a newbie!**


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm using the plastic stacking blocks from Camping World. They work great and are very light. They come 10 per pack, but this weekend I needed more. So I'll pick up another set soon. Another bonus, they just fit in the extendable tray of the 28BHS


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've used a 10 pack of Lynx Levelers since our first pop up and they've always worked very well for me. Wood is fine too, I just find the Lynx blocks work good, and are easy to store for me. I'd debated about carrying a 2x8 or 2x10 and then putting blocks under it but its just one more thing I'd have to remember to take along.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi (fellow Canadian eh)

I use the lynx blocks. Like Y-Guy mentioned they come 10 in a bag. They are easy and the storage is a snap. So far no need for 20. I purchased mine at Walmart for $28.

Thor


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

I've been using the wood things and it seems like the blocks are able to adjust the trailer in smaller increments. I'm switching. Thanks for the start of the post!

Casey


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

That's what I have thought as well. Having the ability to adjust as needed will be helpful.

The 2x10 has worked but there is little adjustment that can be made.

READ: axe or chainsaw required


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Lynx Levelers here too.

We bought 2-10 packs but have not needed the second set ..... yet


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Lynx Levelers also.............


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Lynx Levelers for us. I keep 20 in the trailer. I bought the second set to use at the door as a step when the campsite side to side level droped so much that it was a big step from the ground to the bottom step of the TT.

Tom


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

I looked into those lego-type levellers. They were $80CDN at my local Canadian Tire store (can't remember the quantity though). Didn't see any at the local WalMart but perhaps their "RV" section is smaller than those in other stores.

So for now, I'm using two 2x6ers that are just over 5feet in length.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I am still using wood as well. I have both 2x and 1x 5ft boards. One day I will switch.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

CC,

Yikes, $80!! If I can't find the $28 Walmart specials that Thor mentions I'll be sticking with the wood as well.

Actually the wood has come in handy a couple of times as backup fire wood









Those campgrounds seem to either run out or have really wet stuff.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

luv2rv

I got mine at Walmart in Watertown NY when I went on the "Big One". I also picked up an extra sewer hose for $4 and several other small items. Walmarts in the US have a much better selection.

I had the same sticker shock here in Canada. Plan a trip across the border camp and shop. Beer was $12 for 30 cans







. You can even get Canadian beer for $15 -- 1/2 the cost







. Watertown is just south of the 1000 islands and the camping is wonderful in this area. It is only about a 3hrs drive from T.O.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ahhh yes Watertown Wal-Mart, just don't plan on being in a hurry to get back on 81, the traffic is so congested in the last few years it is nuts. It used to be the place to get gas, last stop before heading North, now it is easier to go to exit 48 for gas.

On Saturday, I bought second set of Lynx levelers at Elmira Wal-Mart for $29. Now I have 20 of them.

Thor, Where is T.O.????

I will be heading through here this Sat. about 1.5 hours North of Watertown, to Elgin Ontario.

luv2rv, Where are you at in relation to Gananoque, I can drop you off a set on my way up if you want.

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Kevin,

I'm located about 2 1/2 hours to the west of Gananoque. Thanks for the offer though.

Actually, I'm camping at Darien Lake NY on August 30th until September 3rd. I will pick some up then.

T.O is short for Toronto. Both Thor and I are located about 30 - 40 minutes from Toronto.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Hurricane... if you're ever up my way, I'd be more than happy to accept a set of levelers from ya!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure thing I would love to see that area, you pay for my gas there I will bring two sets














What is that about 1500 miles from Gananoque area? A little far at this time.

On my dream list of trips is one across Canada from East to West and then return home down through the States. I would love to hit all of the big hockey towns on the way, since hockey rocks!!

I can already hear the Loons howling while I fish at 5am, only 3 more days to wait.







Clear Lake here I come....

KS


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, you ain't kidding when you say the traffic s**ks! We got off 81 at 46 coming south to get gas. The line at the Citgo just off the exit was into the street, so I went thru the mall parking lot. Stopped at the Walmart to pick up some supplies, and then tried to get back to 81. I think it took 35 minutes to go the short distance from the Walmart to the Price Chopper shopping center, and lunch at Applebee's.

I wouldn't want to do that every day.

Tim


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hurricane,
The way gas prices are going it might be cheaper to fly you! LOL


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi / luv2rv

I am heading to Niagara Falls for the long weekend in Sept. Maybe there is a Walmart right across the bridge. If anyones knows where to get the blocks I will try and swing buy and get them for you.

If anyone else is camping in the Niagara area the long weekend in Sept. let me know.

Thor


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Lynx levelers seem to be the popular way to go, I have a set of 10 also. One time I wished I had more but generally 10 do ok. One problem I have had was that they like to slip if you try to pull up on to them while on slick asphalt, really need someone else to hold them until tire starts on. Realistically you need someone there anyhow to tell you when you are on enough though.

Danny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

luv2rv

While dry camping in the great white north...the difficulty of finding a level spot is not an easy thing to do. I had to use it all to level the TT. I used all 10 level blocks, all my wood that is use for my stab. pads and it still was not enough. I had some left over blue SM styrofoam in my truck. The stuff worked great and did not compress as much as I thought. The wood has been replaced with cheap light weight sm board.

I suggest to give it a try. I was amazed how well it worked.









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What thickness blue board did you use?


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

I use the lynx Lego's, got 2 sets - but I seem to keep using the 2 2x8-2' long and 2 1x4-2' for quick levels and the lynx for more height if need be. Just can't seem to part with the ole wood. Especially now that they get thrown in the back of the truck and free up more room in the tool tray in the outback.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thor, sounds like a cool solution.

We are heading to NY State on the 29th. I'll take a look for Lynx levellers while I'm there.

Wayne


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Wayne,

Take a look at these links. The first is from CampingWorld.com. These are only $25 with club membership. Leveling Blocks. Also try this one at RVPartsCenter.com. These are actual Lynx brand. Lynx Levelers I bought a set of Lynx levelers about 6 years ago and they work great. Very light and very stowable. I use them all of the time. I even use them as sand pads for my scissor jack stabilizers to keep them from settling into the ground during a prolonged stay.

Dan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I had 1 1/2" sm board with me at the time and it compressed about 1/8". It also did not slip out while backing up on to it.

I think any thickness would work. I would not stack 10"high but for a few inches this works very well.

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

I bought 5 2x10 pressure treated wood cut them into various lengths and used to locking nuts to attatch them together. Cost me $9.00 for the wood and bolts, these store really easy under the bunk. I cut them on angle so when I back-up the wheels go up nice and smooth if I had to use all of them at one time to level the trailer. So far have only had to use them once because of mud.

RCCL Cruisers


----------

